# Help me have a happy tank!



## addyusaf (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, here it goes...

I have a 29GAL tank and a lot of questions. Probably should have come here before getting to this point, but I'm not much for patience.

This is my setup: The filter is a bio-wheel type from a 50GAL tank that is currently in storage, so I think we have plenty of filtration/water flow. I have 4 live plants, and 3 artificial plants all of varying heights, and one small rock a little bigger than my fist. The bottom is 2-3 inches of small gravel. In this little "home" I have 6 tiger barbs, 3 gold barbs, and 2 ****** loaches. 

I love the look and behavior of all the little guys, and my LFS told me all should be well, however after searching around on the net I find that may not be the case. We just added the 3 gold barbs and 2 ****** loaches earlier today, and have been watching everything intently. So far things seem fine. The 6 tiger barbs have been in there alone for about 4 weeks, and have gotten their "pecking order" figured out, so they haven't bothered any of the other fish...yet. The 2 loaches hid for a good part of the day, but came out after the lights went off. The gold barbs haven't been quite as frisky as the tiger barbs, but they seem to be schooling amongst themselves ok, and they did all eat. So, now my questions...

First, is my tank too full? I don't plan on adding anything else, however most people on the net recommend at least 3 ****** loaches for them to be happy.

Secondly, is the small gravel ok for the loaches? From what I've read sand would be better or at least rounded gravel, which mine is not. I knew they liked to burrow, but my bottom is the same as the tank at the store, so I didn't think much about it. The loaches seem to be content with hiding amongst the plants and haven't really discovered the hiding places under the rock yet.

Lastly, for now, will the gold barbs school with the tiger barbs? Guy at fish store said they would, but thus far they have not. Again only after researching on line did I discover that gold barbs are a more docile fish.

Anyway LFS assured me things would be fine, but my own research into it has me a little concerned. I really want my fish to be healthy and happy, so any and all advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mcook33 (Aug 9, 2010)

You can not have too much fitration in your tank I have a 55 with 1 hang on back filter and 1 fluval canister filter and a magnum 350 canister filter as well. You can usually have 1" of fish per gallon but remember they do grow up.Seeems like you are well on the way to sucess just remember slow and steady and keep eyes open and alert.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't go by the one inch rule, that is an old wives tale. You need to go by the size of the fish fully grown. I think your tank is fine the way it is. The 2 types of barbs should be fine in their own schools. The gravel should be fine as long as its not sharp. They do prefer sand though.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> Don't go by the one inch rule, that is an old wives tale. You need to go by the size of the fish fully grown.


susankat;51959-I think the one inch rule is just a rough guide as to where to start. Although not ideal it is better that putting all the fish you want without having any idea.

Good point about having to go by the size of the fish when fully grown not when you get it.

addyusaf- I think your loaches will be okay if they have plenty of places to hide. Hope it all goes well


----------

